# Riviera Shores / Beach How is summer inventory 10 months out?



## winger (Jun 25, 2022)

We were thinking of booking a week or two for next summer, but since we are using elected points, our reservation window opens up 10 months before travel.  How is these resorts' availability for June?


----------



## nuwermj (Jun 25, 2022)

I don't know much about this resort. I looked at availability currently. Nothing at Shores. There are a few possibilities at Beach, but my guess is that they will be taken by August. The first image here shows current availability at Beach for June 2023. The second image is May 2023, which might be a useful comparison.


----------



## winger (Jun 25, 2022)

nuwermj said:


> I don't know much about this resort. I looked at availability currently. Nothing at Shores. There are a few possibilities at Beach, but my guess is that they will be taken by August. The first image here shows current availability at Beach for June 2023. The second image is May 2023, which might be a useful comparison.
> 
> View attachment 58916
> 
> View attachment 58917


Thanks


----------



## goaliedave (Jul 8, 2022)

I go every year in March and the availability changes daily! I'll usually reserve whatever i can find then keep adjusting once new availability comes. I meet alot of SoCal locals there so my guess is they often book then plans change so they cancel?


----------



## WORLD TRAVELER (Jul 8, 2022)

I wonder how hard it would be to book through Max at the 6 month mark in the off season such as Feb/Mar or October/November.


----------



## WORLD TRAVELER (Jul 8, 2022)

goaliedave said:


> I go every year in March and the availability changes daily! I'll usually reserve whatever i can find then keep adjusting once new availability comes. I meet alot of SoCal locals there so my guess is they often book then plans change so they cancel?


I meant to ask my question to you since you have experience in the system instead of a new post.  How hard do you think it would be to book at the 6 month mark to use in the off season such a as Feb/March or Oct/Nov in the HGVC Max Program?


----------



## goaliedave (Jul 9, 2022)

WORLD TRAVELER said:


> I meant to ask my question to you since you have experience in the system instead of a new post.  How hard do you think it would be to book at the 6 month mark to use in the off season such a as Feb/March or Oct/Nov in the HGVC Max Program?


My bookings were thru DRI website so not sure about HGVC MAX.

I stayed 2 weeks in March but often locals book up the weekends since it's school break. Availability fluctuates daily. Other times there are concerts at Dana Point (which you can hear from the balcony) which people book rooms to see, so i make 2 seperate bookings (without the weekend) to lock up most dates and then find a (cancellable) weekend hotel. Of course weekend ts points are the most expensive anyway, so it cheapens the trip. I just mention this because availability is often tight at this resort. Later if you find weekend availability, you can call the resort and they will join the reservations so that it's treated as one and no need to check in and out.

Sorry didn't exactly answer your question but hopefully gives some context.

Btw free bicycles! The grocery store is a 5 minute ride, and San Clemente about 20 minute ride if you like exercise.


----------



## WORLD TRAVELER (Jul 9, 2022)

goaliedave said:


> My bookings were thru DRI website so not sure about HGVC MAX.
> 
> I stayed 2 weeks in March but often locals book up the weekends since it's school break. Availability fluctuates daily. Other times there are concerts at Dana Point (which you can hear from the balcony) which people book rooms to see, so i make 2 seperate bookings (without the weekend) to lock up most dates and then find a (cancellable) weekend hotel. Of course weekend ts points are the most expensive anyway, so it cheapens the trip. I just mention this because availability is often tight at this resort. Later if you find weekend availability, you can call the resort and they will join the reservations so that it's treated as one and no need to check in and out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply!  We live in the area and we're thinking this place could be great for a staycation.  If we're able to get off season, booking at the 6 month window, that would be fine for us.  This could work in conjunction with the Carlsbad resorts for an additional option.


----------



## SHG (Jul 9, 2022)

I own at Riviera Beach. PM me if interested in renting.... or purchase?


----------

